# Sunbaby Diapers?



## lkvosu (Feb 9, 2011)

A friend of mine told me about these (she's yet to try them herself) and they are so.temptingly.cheap...like $60 for 12. They are made in China, which makes me hesitate, but then I think of all the other things I own that say Made in China. I think I can get over that. In a perfect world, all my posessions would be locally hand-made and organic...but that's not practical for us for many reasons. Maybe some day...

Anyway, I just wonder if they are any good, being so cheap and all. I've done a bit of research online and many people seem to love them, but all the reviews I read were from people who had only recently purchased them. I wondering how they'll hold up long term.

So, what do you all think? Have you used them? Would you use them?

Here's the website if you want to scope them out.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Some people hate them but many love them. And my FuzziBunz are made in China too. The big concern for me would be that there is no company standing behind them if you have issues.

I'm not planning to try them since DD is 4 months old and has chunky thighs - I hear they run small. But I am hoping to get some Kawaii diapers which are the same idea, only run bigger.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I have some that I use on my 25lb two year old and on my 4 month old. we started using them 3 months ago, when DS was 10lbs, though they could have fit smaller. they've been washed 3x a week for three months and are holding up well so far.


----------



## Nicoleoleole (Jul 16, 2011)

Personally, they don't work for us. But I have two friends who swear by them.  I prefer the ebay cheapies FancyQube.


----------



## lkvosu (Feb 9, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ola_*
> 
> Some people hate them but many love them. And my FuzziBunz are made in China too. *The big concern for me would be that there is no company standing behind them if you have issues.*
> 
> I'm not planning to try them since DD is 4 months old and has chunky thighs - I hear they run small. But I am hoping to get some Kawaii diapers which are the same idea, only run bigger.


Good point! I hadn't thought of that. I wish I could buy just one to try, but they only sell them in packs of 12 or more

I have a friend, several actually, who LOVE kawaii's. I prefer snaps over velcro, otherwise I would just get those. I've only ever seen Kawaiis with velcro.

I'm going to check out the fancyqubes.

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## lkvosu (Feb 9, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicoleoleole*
> 
> Personally, they don't work for us. But I have two friends who swear by them.  I prefer the ebay cheapies FancyQube.


I did a bit of research on the Fancyqubes and those look like a good option, too, although rumor has it (on the internet anyway) that they run a little big. My baby is on the lean side, so the sunbabys may be a better option for us...but I'm curious why they didn't work for you. Anything specific?

Thanks.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

if you email her, she'll let you buy one (or a couple if you want) for $6 a piece.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

They definitely have snap ones, that's all I'm planning to get too. Here's the website:

http://www.theluvyourbaby.com/

(she's supposed to be stocking in first and second week of August IIRC).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkvosu*
> 
> I have a friend, several actually, who LOVE kawaii's. I prefer snaps over velcro, otherwise I would just get those. I've only ever seen Kawaiis with velcro.


----------



## Nicoleoleole (Jul 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkvosu*
> 
> I did a bit of research on the Fancyqubes and those look like a good option, too, although rumor has it (on the internet anyway) that they run a little big. My baby is on the lean side, so the sunbabys may be a better option for us...but I'm curious why they didn't work for you. Anything specific?
> 
> Thanks.


They do run a little big. Um, sunbabies never fit right with us. DD is chunky and they always leaked.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I was given a dozen of their old pattern, and they were awesome until DS hit about 15 lbs. I'd like to get more, but if they're not a good option on chunky babes I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

NO NO NO NO NO SunBaby!!!! I would have fewer leaks if I put my son in a prefold with no cover. They stained very easily, the PUL came apart, they leaked around the legs every single time *while* leaving red marks, and they were just really shoddy looking. There is no way I would ever advise someone to buy them ever again.


----------



## Lyryn (Aug 15, 2011)

We have been using them for the past two months. I'm new to cloth diapers, and Sunbaby seemed to be the cheapest route for us. Personally... I love them! They don't leak, unless I lost track of time and forgot to change him in a long period of time (that rarely happens) and the wash super easily. MOST cloth diapers are made in China. MOST. so that shouldn't be a worry to you. Honesly, I think they are cheap enough to at least try them out. Ya know?! It's not like you are spending $500 here... you can get 24 AIO diapers for only $108. No bad at all. Ya know?!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

We need something with a bit more rise. I figured out how to make the sunbaby dipes we had last longer by not snapping the leg snaps, but he keeps getting plumber's crack because while the rise is as much as on some other diapers we have that fit him well, there's so much leg elastic that it pulls the effective rise shorter.

We'll try one of the others, I think. Several of them sell single dipes reasonably on ebay to try out.


----------



## Share (Dec 18, 2011)

I realize this is an old discussion and you may already being trying them or others. I just want to say i love using Sunbaby diapers. And they have a new version that are not as small as the older ones. There's a couple of facebook pages that may help. Try "Sunbaby Diaper Chit Chat" OR "Sunbaby Diapers B/S/T". That's buy/sell/trade. These are all moms who use them, love them, discuss them, trade them, or sell them (1 or a few at a time). They also arrange co-op buys from Sunbaby.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

Another new note on an old thread. If you read up on the product you will find that she (sun Pai) is very specific that she DOES NOT USE CHEAP LABOR!!!! She makes very little profit on her diapers and makes sure that her employees are paid well and do not work overtime  I would feel more comfy ordering from her, even in China, than Fuzzi Bunz which I'm not totally sure doesn't use cheap labor.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I bought a couple LotusBumz (re-branded SunBaby diapers) off of a deals website a little while back and put them in to my diaper rotation. They were really great so I went ahead and bought 20 more from Alva Baby (once again, re-branded). We love them!

Until now I've been primarily using prefolds and Bummis covers, which have been great, but my prefolds were wearing out and I needed to replace them with something. I'll admit that I'm a sucker for cute prints! And the fact that they are snaps instead of velcro was a huge plus.

I cannot get over how fast they dry! I can wash them in the morning, line dry indoors and they are good to go by bedtime. Or if I have to use the electric dryer, it's 30min vs. 75min for the prefolds.

I do not find them to be bulky at all, and so far they've held up nicely. I've had them a month and they still look brand new after being washed 3x/week.

Shipping was free, they were very reasonably priced, and they arrived in 7 business days. It worked out to be $5/diaper.


----------



## cdnmomma (Mar 13, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I have to comment. I'm a customs broker and had a customer order these diapers. Yes they're from China and although it seems they're 'okay' to use from googling the product (that's how I came across this thread), you just never know.

When you buy products that are made in China from a retail store in Canada, they have cleared Canadian Customs as most likely a 'formal entry' which means there are tighter restrictions. When you personally buy items online, from International companies, there are basically no restrictions (for now, there will be at some point in the future) and that makes me nervous. There is no testing done (as there is in Canada), the companies do not have to conform to Canadian standards, on ANY level.

From what I've read this company, Sunbaby, uses fair labour practices. That would be the least of my concerns. What is the product made from? What kind of dyes and perfumes are used? Are they safe (according to Cdn standards) to be used on babies? Are there no harmful chemicals used in the manufacturing process? Are they up to our fire-retardant guidelines? Why are there no companies acting as a supplier in Canada? These are questions you should be wondering whenever you buy things online.

Even if the answers are all satisfactory, I'm not sure if I would believe it. How could I possibly know for sure?

Just be careful. Keep in mind that buying online is truly Buyer Beware and you don't have Health Canada standing behind this product as you would if it was brought in by a company in Canada.

Same thing goes with nutritional supplements, prescriptions, clothing... anything really. Just be careful.


----------

